# Pressemeldung:Browning Champions Trophy 2008: Sensas am Julianakanal nicht zu stoppen



## Anglerboard-Team (9. Juli 2008)

Pressemeldung:

*Sensas am Julianakanal nicht zu stoppen*





Maasbracht. Mit einer überragenden Leistung und der Gesamtplatzziffer 47,5 aus zwei Durchgängen gewann das Team Sensas die Mannschaftswertung der fünften Auflage der Browning Champions Trophy vor dem Team Ultimate (PLZ 54,5) und dem Team Browning (PLZ 58). Doch damit nicht genug: Sensas-Teamangler markierten in der Einzelwertung gleich noch die drei ersten Plätze dazu.

Erstmalig sollte dieses Demonstrationsfischen für die Öffentlichkeit vom 5.-6. Juli in Holland an der Maas bei Maasbracht stattfinden. Aufgrund schlechter Fänge und einer enormen Strömung in Folge heftiger Niederschläge im Einzugsbereich musste jedoch kurzfristig die Angelstrecke verlegt werden. Veranstalter Frerk Petersen: „Nur durch den Ortswechsel an den Julianakanal konnte ein angemessener und vor allen Dingen fairer Rahmen sichergestellt werden.“

Elf Teams von deutschen Angelgerätegroßhändlern mit je sechs Anglern mühten sich dennoch auch hier mit schwierigen Angelbedingungen. Die feine Kanalangelei auf kleine Barsche, kapitale Rotaugen und Brassen beherrschte Sensas-Angler Mike Osterwald noch am besten und sicherte sich mit der Idealplatzziffer 2 den Einzelsieg vor seinen Teamkollegen Thomas Engert (PLZ 2) und Marco Beck (PLZ 3). Auf den folgenden Rängen Ulrich Prehn (PLZ 5) und Jan-Willi Kupperschmidt (PLZ 5), beide vom Team Browning.

Wie beißfaul sich die Fische im Juliana-Kanal gaben, illustriert, dass in beiden Durchgängen jeweils etwa jeder dritte Angler ohne Fang blieb. So fanden sich auch viele bekannte Namen auf den hinteren Rängen wieder. Im kommenden Jahr soll die Champions Trophy wieder an einem Gewässer in Deutschland gastieren.






(Foto: Tobias Klein)
Augenweide für Kenner: Am Julianakanal gab es Kanalfischen vom Feinsten zu bestaunen. Eine präzise Köderkontrolle auf 13 bzw. 11.5 m Kopfrutenlänge war vonnöten, wenn man nicht als Schneider das Fischen beenden wollte.





(Foto: Tobias Klein)
Glückliche Einzelsieger (v.l.n.r.): Marco Beck (3.), Frerk Petersen (Veranstalter), Thomas Engert (2.) und Mike Osterwald (1.).





(Foto: Tobias Klein)
Da wird ein Fass aufgemacht: Das Sensas-Team feiert seinen überlegenen Sieg bei diesem prestigeträchtigen Demonstrationsangeln für die Öffentlichkeit.


----------

